# Fizz-Ex vs. Wine Whip



## MedPretzel (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh dear!


Santa heard my beckonings!





I got a fizz ex for christmas, and today I tried it out!





Here's the initial run-down:


Construction
<UL>
<LI>Fizz-Ex: Made of stainless steel, with plastic appendages. 
<LI>"Whine" Whip: plastic.</LI>[/list]


Stirring capabilities
<UL>
<LI>Fizz-Ex: has appendages 
<LI>Whine-Whip: no appendages</LI>[/list]


Level
<UL>
<LI>Fizz-Ex: has a cappy-thing so that you can get "down-and-dirty" in your carboy. 
<LI>Whine-Whip: You have to adjust your heighth yourself.</LI>[/list]


Fit:
<UL>
<LI>Fizz Ex: fits easily into the drill 
<LI>Whine-Whip: I had to shave away some plastic so it even fit.</LI>[/list]


Carboy size
<UL>
<LI>Fizz Ex: Does *not* fit in a Carlo-Rossi 1-gallon jug 
<LI>Whine-Whip: Does fit in a Carlo-Rossi 1-gallon jug</LI>[/list]





Fgures.




You DO need both. Or do other people have hints and tricks for the fizz-ex in a one-gallon batch?*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 26, 2005)

Mine won't fit in the 4 liter jug either. I take a long thin bladed
bread knife (sanitized) and crank back and forth at the top of the neck
for a few minutes and get the job done that way. Maybe others have
their own methods...


----------



## Waldo (Dec 27, 2005)

I resolved this issue by finding me a gallon carboy that the fizz X will fit in. I rack all my gallon batches into it and degass them from there. Has worked great this far


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 6, 2006)

Waldo,


We racked a lot of wines last weekend and when it was time to "allow the vapors to pass" from 1 gallon jugs, I just put my hand over the opening and shook! Works just fine and the price is right! And, you can get free shipping on it!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 6, 2006)

Here's Not-so-Poor-Bert using his birthday present. He even bought the drill to use just for making wines. He really enjoys this gift. 








He really got it cookin'!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmm, I will have to try that method PWP...THANKS


Looks as if Bert has mastered the skill with the drill to give his wines a a thrill


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice cats!!!!


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 6, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> Nice cats!!!!







Nice gif!!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 6, 2006)

We're very fond of our kitties. They're our babies and spoiled as such. We love them and they love us. Very jealous of the grandbaby, but learning to get along.


Bert had a month of birthday gifts in August. Every Sunday he got another great wine making gift.



It was loads of fun and it helped make his birthday special. He's usually in the field for his birthday, so it's not very exciting.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 7, 2006)

PolishWineP said:


> We're very fond of our kitties. They're our babies and spoiled as such. We love them and they love us.




I've got3 of them. Spencer, Tobi and Beenie. (SpeBeeTo for short)Since we don't have children, they are our children. 


Spencer is the somewhat obnoxious one, who basically wants to prove to the others that we like him more. Tobi is the one who is just a big old teddy-bear. He's like one of those "a little" slow football players in high-school: Big and huge, not the sharpest tool in the shed, but most definitely a softy and just plain sweet. Beenie is the "I'm beautiful and I know it" cat. She comes up to you, looks at you and has the longing look in her eyes to say, "pet me" and when you do, she runs away saying, "Don't touch me!"









Spencer is the alcoholic. He drinks any spills. He's such a goof.





Oh well... just another aside. I could talk about my "kitts" all day.


Great pics, PWP! Bert's a great model, but don't you think YOU should be on some pics?



*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 7, 2006)

We also have 3 house cats, that we love a lot, all very old [teenagers] They are as active as 3 hairy pillows.
Gummers...A Red Polydactal Red Mackerel [6 toed red tiger]
Dinken's...A Tiger Point [Siamese X with neighborhood sneak]
Moma Cat....Squirrel/white [Stray I fed 15 years ago[ *DANGER, bites and snags you...attacks dogs.


----------

